# Dog Food Suggestion - Grain Free vs. Others i.e. Orijen



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a ~4yo white GSD, Cooper. He's a rescue. Since we've had him he has an issue with loose stool. We tried Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Nature's Domain, Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost (the worst for him! green runny stool) and now he's on Royal Canin for GSD. This is the best food so far as far as his stool, but it's not perfect and he'll skip meals because he's not interested in it all the time. 

At one point we tried Iams Veterinary Formula Intestinal Plus Low-Residue and Purina ONE Sensitive Systems Dry Dog Food but they didn't make much of a difference.

Any suggestions on next food to try? I've seen suggestions for Orijen but they included warnings about loose stool so not sure if I should try that or not.

Thanks!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

stpdpny said:


> I have a ~4yo white GSD, Cooper. He's a rescue. Since we've had him he has an issue with loose stool. We tried Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Nature's Domain, Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost (the worst for him! green runny stool) and now he's on Royal Canin for GSD. This is the best food so far as far as his stool, but it's not perfect and he'll skip meals because he's not interested in it all the time.
> 
> At one point we tried Iams Veterinary Formula Intestinal Plus Low-Residue and Purina ONE Sensitive Systems Dry Dog Food but they didn't make much of a difference.
> 
> ...


Where are you located? Have you tried feeding RAW? Chicken fish turkey etc??? with supplements of-course!


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Raw sounds like too much work, we have a crazy schedule. Would prefer to just buy a food. I am in the Bay Area.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Sounds like your boy does better with a bit more fiber in his diet.

Why are you wanting grain free? Does he have other issues that you think are the result of grain in his diet?

I am not a fan of royal canin at all. First few ingredients of the gsd formula is brewers rice, chicken by product meal, brown rice, oat groats, and chicken fat. 

It is waaaaay over priced for the quality of the ingredients. I mean seriously it's made with salvage rice and chicken pieces. I could go to wally world and buy 50 lbs of human grade rice for $15. Heck might as well grab some $5 10 lb bags of chicken while I'm there LOL

Anywho, why not try a good quality food that contains grain since your pup seems to do well on it? I like the Farmina ancestral grain formulas. 

Back
Farmina Natural & Delicious Chicken & Ancestral Low-Grain Formula Dry Dog Food

Ingredients

Deboned chicken, dehydrated chicken (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), whole spelt, whole oats, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dehydrated egg product, herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), dehydrated herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), dried beet pulp, herring & salmon oil blend (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried carrots, sun-cured alfalfa meal, chicory root extract, fructooligosaccharide, yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), dehydrated pomegranate, dehydrated apple, dehydrated spinach, psyllium seed husk, dehydrated blackcurrant berry, dehydrated sweet orange, dehydrated blueberry, salt, brewers dried yeast, turmeric, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, choline chloride, beta-carotene, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, DL-methionine, taurine, L-carnitine, aloe vera gel concentrate, green tea extract, rosemary extract

Good amount of actual meat, not by products. The spelt is more nutritious then rice, some nice botanical in there, and the psyllium seed husk will provide the fiber your guy seems to need. And the aloe is very good for tummy troubles of all sorts.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

I am not tied to grain free. In fact, how badly he did on the grain free one we tried makes me nervous to try another.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Orijen would not be a food for your guy since he already has stool issues.

Iams & Purina are low quality foods. Not a fan of Royal Canin either, but, if his stools are somewhat better on it then....IDK....????

These are the items that most dogs have a sensitivity to: ANY chicken product, Grains, Brewer's Yeast, and Flax Seed so if any of those items are in the variety of RC you are feeding, that may be the source.

Has he had a Elisa test for Giardia?

He really needs a Digestive Enzyme and ProBiotic to help his gut.

I would order one of the two following items and get him started on it.
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

OR

*Gut Sense: *(ProBiotic) GutSense - certified organic probiotic for dogs


You may want to consider Great Life by Doctor's Finest.
It has one protein source and other items he most likely has not had in his kibble before.

*Great Life* (Grain, Potato, & Pea Free): http://www.doctorsfinest.com/Grain_and_Potato_Free_Buffalo_Dog_Food_p/gfbd.htm




Single Source Protein
US Ingredients
No GMO's
Gluten-Free
 Buffalo, Tapioca, Jicama, Freeze Dried Buffalo, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Pumpkin, Freeze Dried Squash, Freeze Dried Parsley, Freeze Dried Papaya, Freeze Dried Chia Seed, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Broccoli Sprouts, Freeze Dried Barely Sprouts, Inulin, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, _Probiotics_ Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated), Wild Salmon Oil, _Vitamins_ (Lecithin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), DL-Methionine, _Minerals _(Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate).



The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Food would also be an excellent choice!
The Honest Kitchen | Homepage 

Also stop all treats as there may be something in them that is upsetting his system. Use the dry kibble as treats.

Moms


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

For Farmina, what do you think of the lamb option? I'm inclined to try a food that's not poultry or fish since I hear about possible allergies for both. Better to err on the safe side.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

For the Great Life, is that the Buffalo one? Thanks for confirming my suspicions on Orijen. Glad I didn't buy it! I've tried enzymes, probiotics and prebiotics and they did nothing. Vet thought he had SIBO but the meds were only a bandaid so I'm convinced it's food, especially since he gets better or worse depending on the food.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are all the foods you've been feeding chicken-based foods? If so, I'd pick a new protein (fish), and a very limited-ingredient formula -- something like Wellness Simple fish & sweet potato, just to see if it makes a difference.

Or how about trying something like The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated food)? It is notorious for creating big, firm stool. I'd be tempted to use that for a while to stabilize things, then go from there. They have grain and grain-free options (as well as a base mix that creates a complete diet when you add any meat of your choice).


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Are all the foods you've been feeding chicken-based foods? If so, I'd pick a new protein (fish), and a very limited-ingredient formula -- something like Wellness Simple fish & sweet potato, just to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Or how about trying something like The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated food)? It is notorious for creating big, firm stool. I'd be tempted to use that for a while to stabilize things, then go from there. They have grain and grain-free options (as well as a base mix that creates a complete diet when you add any meat of your choice).


Which Honest Kitchen? The beef kibble?

And when I can pick a protein, I try not to do fish or chicken. I usually do lamb or bison, etc.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

stpdpny said:


> For Farmina, what do you think of the lamb option? I'm inclined to try a food that's not poultry or fish since I hear about possible allergies for both. Better to err on the safe side.


:thumbup:


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Someone mentioned Acana Lamb & Okanagan Apple. That seems to be grain free and fiberous and lower protein (someone mentioned to me that maybe too high protein causes his issues). Any thoughts on that? 

Great Life Buffalo
Crude Protein(min) 30
Fat (min) 13
Fiber(max) 4

Acana Lamb
Crude Protein(min) 27
Fat (min) 15
Fiber(max) 6.5

Honest Kitchen Beef Dehydrated
Crude Protein(min) 31 
Fat (min) 16
Fiber(max) 7

Honest Kitchen Beef Kibble
Crude Protein(min) 22.5
Fat (min) 8.5
Fiber(max) 5.8

Couldn't find details for Farmina.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Fish works for lots of dogs that chicken doesn't work for -- it's the first thing we try in rescue for suspected food allergies, and it works more than half the time. I've seen fish help a lot of dogs who were a mess on chicken. It doesn't work for all of them though.

Beef and lamb are both allergens for some dogs too. It all depends on YOUR dog. If your dog is reacting to beef/bison, then I would stop feeding it. Feed a novel protein you haven't fed before. Then stick with that for 8 weeks (no cheating with treats of a different profile--stick to ONE protein for the whole 8 weeks) -- that way you can truly start to rule out other things. 

THK does not make a kibble that I'm familiar with. They are known for making a wide assortment of dehydrated foods, to which you add water (it reconstitutes to a kind of porridge). You'll have to decide based on what you've tried before -- make a list, looking at the ingredients of every food you've fed (many have more than one protein). Then find one that's brand new to your dog. THK even makes a meat-free base mix to which you can add any meat of your own, for a complete meal (giving lots more control) -- it's amazing for allergy dogs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, you can also add fiber by using a few tablespoons of canned 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling--just plain pumpkin).


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

To be totally honest, i do not like any commercial dog foods and would consider either doing RAW, or making homemade dog food.. when done right, either one is way better then any commercial diet in my opinion. Within a month i noticed a difference when i switched from commercial to homemade.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Our female had loose stool when we rescued her because they were feeding poor food that her tummy as hard to handle. I swear by Fromm compared to all the other ones. We are currently transitioning to raw but we still are feeding Fromm the four-star line. I like it because you can switch between different flavors and the have a lot of varieties. A bag of 28 pound runs for 50 bucks from our local feed store or online on Chewy.com, also Fromm has only had one recall and it was something for too much vitamin or something, never for salmonella or anything like that and its made in the USA and family owned. Good quality food, both of our dogs gobble it down so fast that we've had to buy a wobbler to slow it down! Also Lifes abundance is good. My friends dog is on it and she seems to have a good coat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We've had good results with Victor dog food. Good price, will ship to you.

I'm not a big believer of grain free. I don't see the difference from cheap protein and added carbs from peas vs grains. I think it's a fad that came about when the dog food was contaminated and animals were dying.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ditto on the Victor!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

stpdpny said:


> Raw sounds like too much work, we have a crazy schedule. Would prefer to just buy a food. I am in the Bay Area.


Really? Feeding your dog RAW properly is to much work? Her boy here's a chicken thigh and a half table spoon of supplements... good boy! Shhhhhheeeeewwwww I need to take a break now i'm exhausted...


OMG - Slaps self!:surprise:


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

There's a lot more to feeding raw than tossing your dog a chicken leg and some supplements. You have to properly balance it and provide variety. A decent kibble is far better than a poorly balanced raw diet.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

E.Hatch said:


> There's a lot more to feeding raw than tossing your dog a chicken leg and some supplements. You have to properly balance it and provide variety. A decent kibble is far better than a poorly balanced raw diet.


I'm sorry is there more to it per feeding than that? NO 
there I answered my own question for you

The example I gave was 1 feeding. should I list a weeks worth or a month or a year for you to be satisfied with the point?

Never mind you can google it i'm sure!

WoW


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Hey, enough with the snide comments. If someone doesn't want to feed raw that is their prerogative. It can be more difficult for some people to feed and can take much more time than grabbing a bag of kibble. Anymore argumentative sarcastic posts and warnings will be issued. 

ADMIN Lisa (raw feeder for 17 years)*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

stpdpny said:


> I have a ~4yo white GSD, Cooper. He's a rescue. Since we've had him he has an issue with loose stool. We tried Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Nature's Domain, Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost (the worst for him! green runny stool) and now he's on Royal Canin for GSD. This is the best food so far as far as his stool, but it's not perfect and he'll skip meals because he's not interested in it all the time.
> 
> At one point we tried Iams Veterinary Formula Intestinal Plus Low-Residue and Purina ONE Sensitive Systems Dry Dog Food but they didn't make much of a difference.
> 
> ...


How long have you had him? Before you change any more foods. Have you had him tested for EPI? SIBO? Parasites like giardia or coccidia?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> How long have you had him? Before you change any more foods. Have you had him tested for EPI? SIBO? Parasites like giardia or coccidia?




Definitely have your dog tested for all those things. I did when Carly was a puppy and was having so much trouble with her food.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

lhczth said:


> *Hey, enough with the snide comments. If someone doesn't want to feed raw that is their prerogative. It can be more difficult for some people to feed and can take much more time than grabbing a bag of kibble. Anymore argumentative sarcastic posts and warnings will be issued.
> 
> ADMIN Lisa (raw feeder for 17 years)*


Opinions vary I am positive!

What should you feed your dog? Raw vs. Kibble | Earth Rated

Raw vs Kibble


RAW FEEDER 30 YEARS!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

SAMPLE MENU – STARTING OUT

For a 15kg adult dog at 2% - 15,000g x 0.02 = 300g of food per day



Morning

Evening

Week 1 

150g bone-in chicken breast

150g bone-in chicken breast

Week 2 

150g chicken thigh & breast meat

150g chicken thigh & breast meat

Week 3-4

150g small chicken quarter with beef trim

150g small chicken quarter with beef trim

Week 5-6

150g chicken wing & beef trim

150g chicken wing & beef trim

Increase food to 2.5% - 15,000g x 0.025 = 375g of food per day

Week 7-8

225g small chicken quarter with pork meat

150g small chicken quarter with pork meat

Week 9-10

225g pork ribs with beef trim plus occasional raw egg

150g pork ribs with beef trim

Week 11-12

275g pork ribs with beef trim and tiny piece beef liver

100g chicken wing & breast meat

Week 13-14

310g pork ribs with beef trim and 15g beef liver

Alternate 50g small chicken breast with ribs or whole egg

Week 15-16

285g pork ribs with beef trim 25g kidney & 15g beef liver

Alternate 50g small chicken breast with ribs or whole egg

Week 17-18

335g chicken quarter, 25g beef heart & 15g beef liver

Training treats (e.g. slow baked organ or meat slices)

Week 19-20

295g chicken quarter, 50g heart, 15g kidney & 15g liver

Training treats (e.g. slow baked organ or meat slices)

Notes:

- the main meal can be either morning or evening – in this example it is in the morning.

- only change the menu each week if stools are ok, if not, keep to the same weeks menu until they are ok, before proceeding.

- when introducing any new meat or organ meat, test with thumbnail pieces first, and check stools before slowly increasing.

- when introducing egg, test with a small amount of beaten egg first, and check stools before increasing to a whole egg. Eggs can be served whole, and used as a complicated meal where they have to figure out how to get at the contents. Sometimes you have to make a tiny hole in the shell so they can smell the egg inside and figure it out.

Remember, you’re aiming for:

80% meat, sinew, ligaments, fat, can also include heart meat
10% edible bone
5% liver
5% other organ meat 

So for 375g of food a day this equals:

300g meat, sinew, ligaments, fat, heart meat
37.5g edible bone
18.75g liver
18.75g other organ meat 

These measurements don’t have to be exact, just to bear in mind.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not that easy. There are many places where it is very hard and extremely expensive to feed raw. I did it for years, and I literally spent all my spare time resourcing RMB, muscle meat and organs. There are no butcher shops here. It was exhausting. Right now I order stuff from Texas Tripe, but there is no way I could feed that exclusively to 2 large dogs. Buying bags of chicken quarters from Walmart is about as good as it gets around here.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

+3 on Victor. My pup had occasional soft stools on Royal Canin. Her stools and body condition are much better with Victor Lamb and brown rice. I do substitute home cooked meals a couple times a week.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> It's not that easy. There are many places where it is very hard and extremely expensive to feed raw. I did it for years, and I literally spent all my spare time resourcing RMB, muscle meat and organs. There are no butcher shops here. It was exhausting. Right now I order stuff from Texas Tripe, but there is no way I could feed that exclusively to 2 large dogs. Buying bags of chicken quarters from Walmart is about as good as it gets around here.


Less than 5 minutes!

Real-Ranch | Roff, OK 74865 [email protected]
Certified Grassfed Beef and Lamb---
*NO GRAIN EVER! 100% Grass fed
*No antibiotics or growth hormones EVER!
*raised on pastures without herbicides and pesticides
We offer free delivery weekly to Ada and twice a month to the Oklahoma City area. 
Give us a call for current whole/half/1/4 prices!
Like us on FB https://www.facebook.com/realranch 
and follow us on instagram (realranchgrassfed) if you haven't already.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sigh... Are you going to feed your dogs with those prices?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The OP isn't looking to feed raw at this time, if ever. This isn't helpful.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Sigh... Are you going to feed your dogs with those prices?


I'm sorry which prices are you referring to?

I have a email in for scraps bones and organs which is all that is needed. Did you see the prices for them? Please share...I don't feed the dogs prime rib just the family!

My personal dogs are in the range of 10-25,000.00 each x 3 so I cut no corners ever!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> The OP isn't looking to feed raw at this time, if ever. This isn't helpful.


The OP asked the question and I quote 
"Any suggestions on next food to try?"
I suggested RAW

OP responded way to much work as you did. I felt some may be under the misconception as to required effort as you were IMO so trying to educate further. Please respond to the OP's post and not me. TYVM!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm done arguing. I spend what I can afford. I'm not sure what the cost of your dogs have to do with anything, other to show that money is no object. I have two $1500 dogs, a couple of $600 cats. I feed what I can afford, kibble and some raw for the dogs, and raw and canned for the cats.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm done arguing. I spend what I can afford. I'm not sure what the cost of your dogs have to do with anything, other to show that money is no object. I have two $1500 dogs, a couple of $600 cats. I feed what I can afford, kibble and some raw for the dogs, and raw and canned for the cats.


You asked what I feed and so I explained truthfully. I asked what prices you were referencing in your comment and you simply did not respond. You referenced price but provided none! I'm done if you are arguing! I am simply discussing facts not opinions.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I didn't ask you what you feed.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the Victor brand dog food. I've tried the Hi-Pro Plus, Ultra 42, and Nutra Pro 38 formulas with good results. Victor is excellent quality for the price, and feature good amount of 4 and 5 start foods for under 55 dollars.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

stpdpny said:


> Which Honest Kitchen? The beef kibble?
> 
> And when I can pick a protein, I try not to do fish or chicken. I usually do lamb or bison, etc.


Any protein based Honest Kitchen is fine. Their food is human grade.
If you have questions you should call them, they are very helpful and have an excellent website.

You can also test some raw foods easily by just buying frozen prepared raw foods. Whole Foods probably sells them, two brands from our pet store are Primal and Nature's Variety.

Since we started THK and prepared raw like 4 years ago, my dog has had maybe 2 accidents in the house. Her poop is excellent.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ipopro said:


> My personal dogs are in the range of 10-25,000.00 each x 3 so I cut no corners ever!


Psssshhh. *My *personal dog is in the range of:


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Sigh... Are you going to feed your dogs with those prices?


I guess I was wrong! You didn't ask me what I feed!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> Psssshhh. *My *personal dog is in the range of:


What kind of dog is it?:nerd:


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ipopro said:


> What kind of dog is it?:nerd:


GSD. Naturally.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> GSD. Naturally.


I think you have a world record! But what do I know...:wink2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm done arguing. I spend what I can afford. I'm not sure what the cost of your dogs have to do with anything, other to show that money is no object. I have two $1500 dogs, a couple of $600 cats. I feed what I can afford, kibble and some raw for the dogs, and raw and canned for the cats.


Yes as on a different thread the same was suggested and assumed people just have $10,000 lying around to place on a -I'm right your wrong worthless bet. Which the bet was thankfully shut down by another poster.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know there is a thread on this forum with tips on finding inexpensive meat if chosen that route.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> The OP isn't looking to feed raw at this time, if ever. This isn't helpful.


I appreciate the insight, but this is correct. I'm not looking into feeding raw.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> How long have you had him? Before you change any more foods. Have you had him tested for EPI? SIBO? Parasites like giardia or coccidia?


We've had him for 2 years. He's had fecal tests and we even did a blood test and all came back clear, but that was awhile ago. Maybe I'll have him checked out again before I switch foods. That's a good point.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Magwart said:


> By the way, you can also add fiber by using a few tablespoons of canned 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling--just plain pumpkin).


I've tried that, he is NOT a pumpkin fan, haha.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

I really appreciate all of your suggestions! I'm going to redo his tests and then, if those come back negative, I will pick a food and keep him treat free while we test. Looks like I've got a lot of good choices - Fromm, Victor, THK, Farmina, etc. I'll post back up when I get his test results.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

stpdpny said:


> I really appreciate all of your suggestions! I'm going to redo his tests and then, if those come back negative, I will pick a food and keep him treat free while we test. Looks like I've got a lot of good choices - Fromm, Victor, THK, Farmina, etc. I'll post back up when I get his test results.


Please do let us know how this works out for ya!


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

Fair warning I didn't go through and read every response, but I did read the first couple :laugh2:

My girl had similar problems and we tried a lot of the same food you did. She is currently doing really really well on Victor brand, it is hard to find in stores but Chewy has it online.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

stpdpny said:


> I've tried that, he is NOT a pumpkin fan, haha.


Sweet potato functions the same as pumpkin. I find my dog thinks it's more palatable. I just bake them, mush them up, and give him a table spoon or two. It's really helpful when switching from one brand to another.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I struggled for many years trying to find a food that didn't give one of my dogs runny diarrhea and even bloody diarrhea at times. I think it depends on the dog, it is worth trying different foods until you find the right one. 

My dog finally ended up doing really well on Canidae ALS. He's been on it for several years now and his stomach issues are gone. I'm really happy. 

It doesn't mean Canidae is right for your dog, but it might be worth a try.

I went through (the ones I remember): Origen, Acana, Solid Gold, Eagle Pack, Wellness, Annamaet, Taste of the Wild, Nutro, Natural Balance, and Native before I tried Canidae. Dr Tim's also worked pretty well for him and I feed that in the winter or when we are doing high energy activities. 

So sometimes it does take time. I also agree "grain free" is just a way to sell bags.


----------



## BearDhillon (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

We were feeding our GSD Blue Buffalo for almost 5 months and then we started notice that he would throw up after meals and became lethargic. We decided to change the food to Fromm's Large Breed Puppy Dry Food, and viola! The energy has come back, he isnt getting sick and overall, looks healthier.


----------



## Katy1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, We feed Liesl wellness grainfree ocean, or the original grainfree. I buy from chewy.com. Liesl had every issue under the sun as a pup. She had diarrhea, runny eyes, skin issues. She has done well on this food. No issue. She gets all protein based snacks also. Jerky, frozen chicken feet (toenails snipped off) when we are in mexico she has eaten costco food, supplement with raw since choices are limited.


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Glacier said:


> Sweet potato functions the same as pumpkin. I find my dog thinks it's more palatable. I just bake them, mush them up, and give him a table spoon or two. It's really helpful when switching from one brand to another.


I'll try that!


----------



## stpdpny (Nov 4, 2013)

Muskeg said:


> I struggled for many years trying to find a food that didn't give one of my dogs runny diarrhea and even bloody diarrhea at times. I think it depends on the dog, it is worth trying different foods until you find the right one.
> 
> My dog finally ended up doing really well on Canidae ALS. He's been on it for several years now and his stomach issues are gone. I'm really happy.
> 
> ...


He does get diarrhea every now and then but our issue is mostly that his poop is never solid, it's always like soft serve ice cream - which sucks to pick up when he poops on a neighbors lawn! Haha.


----------

